# ecran noir et bip carte mère imac G3



## error 404 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac G3 blue dalamtian 600mhz depuis 2 jours :love:

tout allé bien jusqu'à hier soir, suite à un changement de DD (80G) la bête n'a pas voulu redémarrer et la carte mère a laissée retentir 3 bips alarmistes !

voici la liste des opérations tenté sans résultats:

- boot a partir du cd d'install (10.1)--> rien, écran toujours noir
- redémarrage en mode target avec le G3 connecté a mon macbook en firewire--> le disque ne monte pas sur le bureau du portable 
- remontage de l'ancien DD--> toujours les 3 satanés bips! 
- reset de la carte mère et là le fameux boonng de démarrage avec un son tout pourri à faire froid dans le dos ( les enceintes grésillaient à fond :affraid: !!!)

Voila je me suis arrêté là. Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire et j'ai bien peur de l'avoir cassé. Le truc bizarre c'est que j'entends bien le graveur et le DD tourner à l'intérieur mais l'écran reste désespérément  éteint... 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse...

Alex

PS: la RAM est d'origine  (256 mo) et le firmware est a jour (4.1.9)


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2010)

3 bips, c'est pas un soucis de ram ? 

retire la barette, nettoie si nécessaire, remets la bien en place

edit: confirmation


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

faudrait retrouver le ou les fils qui detaillent le sens des alertes bips
sinon ca traine dans des pages Apple , je sais plus où exactement
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/trois-bips-291095.html


----------



## error 404 (24 Mars 2010)

mille merci !!!

c'était bien la ram ! pourtant j'avais déjà épluché les lien que vous m'avez filé sur "les trois bips" ! et j'avais déjà démonté et nettoyé les barrettes deux fois hier soir...:mouais: Bizarre...

enfin bref... *happy*

@+ 
Alex


----------

